# Question on an old framing hammer



## JKL (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi All - I rescued this old hammer - but I don't know much about it. I do know that it is a 32oz framing hammer - but not sure who made it or what (if any) value it may have? Hoping someone can shed some light on it for me. 
Many thanks,
Kris


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

Kinda looks like a Vaughn .


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Sorry….I don't have a clue. Now if it had been a nailgun, I might could of helped…..I haven't found many hammers that fit my hand too good…...


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Check the hammer head just above the top of the handle, there may be a makers mark behind the rust.


----------



## JKL (Sep 22, 2012)

Dang it… I got a lot more of the rust off - but couldn't find a makers mark. The hammer does, because of the extra scrubbing, look a lot better tho. I thought maybe it was a Vaughn or a Hart…


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

I second the Vaughn and what about Plumb?


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

How do you know it is 32oz? That's a war hammer. I used a 28oz wood handle but it wasn't that style. 
Not much value IMO unless you needed one then you saved $20-$30. Of course i always see them around yard/garage sales.


----------



## JKL (Sep 22, 2012)

You're probably right, more than likely it is a 28oz. I showed it to a friend and they said they thought it was a 32oz. It's a great old hammer - good addition to my collection.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

32 oz…..A 2 lb. head on it …damn ! I think it's known as a jack hammer : )


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

I wasn't saying that it wasn't 32oz. I wouldn't want to be swinging that all day. Thought maybe it was stamped or something on the head and that might have helped identify it. You could take the handle off and weigh it. It's a good solid looking hammer for sure. Probably sink a nail in one hit.  Is it smooth faced or milled with cross hatches?


----------



## quartrsawn (Aug 8, 2009)

I think it is a Vaughn California framer, 23 oz.


----------



## JKL (Sep 22, 2012)

I goggled the 23oz - it looks like it could be a match


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Definitely a warhammer, framers used to swing these all day, but I hung mine on the wall a few years back, 
and use torx drive screws to hold all my construction projects together, not a single nail in my new deck.
Prevents pain in the wrist and arm after a few hours work, but it does look nice hanging on the wall beside
my small sledge hammers.


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

After carrying/using a Vaughn for abt 5 years IMHO it's not a Vaughn. The Vaughn frameing hammers uses a axe eye handle mount. From the photo it looks to be oval. P.S. to the Estwing guys i always hated the sound of your
hammers.


----------

